# G&H Ennerdale Flake



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I finally grew a pair and fired this tobaccy up in a cob last night. The reviews were down right scary on TR. One guy even said he gave a hit to his cat and it immediately started licking its butt to get rid of the taste. I too was trying to get rid of the taste but more on that later. The flakes look dark and seem harmless enough, "let me open the bag and take a wiff and see what all this fuss is about"... "Oh my God grandma is that you? Who summoned you from the dead?" Smells like grandma on Sunday just before church all flowerdy and fresh smelling. "I cant smoke Grandma can I" I mulled this over just as I had done a few times before since Owaindav was so kind (Or not) to send me this taste. Heck you only live once I thought and reached for the cobb and folded a flake into the bowl and set it to flame. 

Started off hot and quite harsh with a lot of purfume taste and not much else. It started biting just a little bit but I figured that might be the fragrance just burning off before I got to the real tobacco taste. Real tobacco taste? what was I thinking? Yeah right! I began to text Dave while I was smoking this to give him the play by play or did I need a help line? I remembered he had all sorts of problems with his allergies so maybe it wouldnt be a bad idea to have someone who had been through the experience near by in case i needed help. The fragrance was moving more to the background about midbowl and I began to taste what might be tobacco along with the perfume taste however there was no complexity to it. Just sort of a one note samba to put it in musical terms and thats pretty much the way it stayed until the bottom of the bowl. I texted Dave does this have Burley in it? He replied that it was a Va/bur "I cant taste any virginia" I answered, He replied back "I didn't either"

All and all it was not a very satisfying smoke, I didnt get enough tobacco taste nor enough nicotine and I had a total of 4 relights because the stuff was too full of perfume casing. After I put the pipe down i remembered the part about the cat licking its butt and how Dave complained that he couldn't get rid of the taste for 2 1/2 days. I began to panic somewhat. 'What if i have to taste Grandma for 2 1/2 days? No be gone spirits, I went with my first thought and swallowed a couple spoons of Pesto sauce with its olive, garlic and parmesan cheese mixture but that only made my mouth taste like garlic mixed with flowers, maybe some chilli sauce then? No its too late that will upset my stomach and i'll be tossing and turning all night. Instead i took some Nyquil night time cold remedy which helped mask the taste a bit but more importantly got me off to sleep. 

This morning I woke up and the taste was gone! Yay! Now I can enjoy Mardi Gras but that cob i smoked the evil flake in has probably seen its last bowl.
Later on this afternoon I just didnt desire any blend in particular. i couldnt make up my mind what I wanted to smoke and even posted about it in the General forum, nothing, no direction from my taste buds or nose whatsoever. i am now wondering if I momentarily just lost the will to smoke. Maybe if you are a cigarette smoker and need to quit just smoke a lot of ennerdale flake and see what happens. It may just work.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I kinda feel bad now. I started talking about how complex this blend is and got a few folks to go ahead and pull the trigger and it seems that it might be either an acquired taste or just takes a "special" pallet. Sorry bothers if you guys got this blend on my account.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Pipedreamz said:


> Well, I kinda feel bad now. I started talking about how complex this blend is and got a few folks to go ahead and pull the trigger and it seems that it might be either an acquired taste or just takes a "special" pallet. Sorry bothers if you guys got this blend on my account.


Hey no harm no foul. You enjoy it and many others do as well. just not my cup of tea and I didnt buy it because it was sent to me as a sample. there are some other Lakelands that I sort of like that are G&H. This one just didnt do it for me. Not your fault.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I can verify the entire account too. Text messages were flying back and forth like crazy!

Lee, I'm glad I finally tried it. It's not for me but if I hadn't tried it, I'd never know that! So whether someone bought this stuff because of you or not, don't sweat it. They need to try it at least! PM me your addy please.....lol


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Pipedreamz said:


> Well, I kinda feel bad now. I started talking about how complex this blend is and got a few folks to go ahead and pull the trigger and it seems that it might be either an acquired taste or just takes a "special" pallet. Sorry bothers if you guys got this blend on my account.


Also just so you know it was Requiem that got me interested long before I read your thread. He responded in my thread that it was a substitute for St. Bruno which it very well may be as I have never tried that blend


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I admit I like it once in a while but could never smoke it daily. Great review, the Grandma part had me laughing "cant smoke grandma!"


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't think I've ever laughed so hard reading a review...

Well done sir!

I'm guessing that since I find myself being repulsed by some of the heavier floral notes put off by some Orientals in English blends, I should probably just stay away from this one.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Believe me, Shannen, it's a completely different floral than ANY oriental I've ever had! My sinus cavaties jump just thinking about it.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also tasting this St. Bruno substitute has just saved me a whole lot of money because I was actually curious enough to import the stuff over from England and after all thats what the Brits smoke so it has to be worth it. Well now not so much.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Also tasting this St. Bruno substitute has just saved me a whole lot of money because I was actually curious enough to import the stuff over from England and after all thats what the Brits smoke so it has to be worth it. Well now not so much.


I've never tried this particular one, but I have to say I don't find St. Bruno much like the "Grandma's wearing too much perfume" scented Lakelands I've tried at all. Much more like IF to me. I smoke it in the same pipe I smoke IF in, and I _*would not *_do that with any of the scented Lakelands I've tried as that perfume ghosts more than Casper on crack. You might want to give it a try if you can get some. I love it and I don't like the scented Lakelands very much at all.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

OK is it stronger in flavoring as IF, weaker, about the same? That would be an O.K. smoking experience perhaps. Still I dont think I'll be importing any but if anyone has a sample to spare I wouldn't mind trying St. Bruno. Ennerdale i will leave for the essence craved masses to fight over/


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha what a great review. Having had pretty much the same experience in my Ennerdale encounter made it all the funnier. Only I actually bought a tin of the stuff. Every time I see that green tin with the word "Ennerdale" on it I start having visions of doilies, pocket handkerchiefs, and jars of hand cream with pictures of lilacs or roses all over them. I guess offering a sample to any of the brave yet curious souls out there is probably a wasted effort in this thread :razz:


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> Well, I kinda feel bad now. I started talking about how complex this blend is and got a few folks to go ahead and pull the trigger and it seems that it might be either an acquired taste or just takes a "special" pallet. Sorry bothers if you guys got this blend on my account.


Don't feel bad in the least Lee  Different strokes for different folks. I got to try some of it this weekend thanks to a trade and first thing I thought when I opened the baggy was WOW And I though Dark Flake Scented smelled strong HOLY CRAP!!!!

I like it though  Not an all the time smoke for sure but I did like it. The floral essence did bite my tongue some though which is not a problem I have with DF Scented or the other strong lakelands...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> Also just so you know it was Requiem that got me interested long before I read your thread. He responded in my thread that it was a substitute for St. Bruno which it very well may be as I have never tried that blend


Oh mate, I'm so sorry...
I can't remember what I wrote before, but just to clear things out, St. Bruno is not at all as perfumy as Ennerdale. Imagine you're smoking an unscented virginia/burley in a pipe ghosted by Ennerdale... St. Bruno is much less perfumy even so.
The scent is from the same family, but like if Pee-wee Herman was related to Mike Tyson.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Oh mate, I'm so sorry...
> I can't remember what I wrote before, but just to clear things out, St. Bruno is not at all as perfumy as Ennerdale. Imagine you're smoking an unscented virginia/burley in a pipe ghosted by Ennerdale... St. Bruno is much less perfumy even so.
> The scent is from the same family, but like if Pee-wee Herman was related to Mike Tyson.


No problem. I didnt buy the Ennerdale it was a sample Dave sent in haste.  I will still give St. Bruno a try one day.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry you didn't like Ennerdale! Like others have pointed out, it just goes to show that everyone's taste buds are different. This has turned into one of my favorite blends, which kind of surprised me -- I've been smoking for 20 years and had never even smelled a "Lakeland" until last year, having subsisted on a diet of mostly Balkans and burlies. But the first bowl of Ennerdale was almost like magic to my tastebuds. I've since added Bosun Cut Plug, Coniston Cut Plug, and Kendal Flake to my normal rotation. I'm particularly prone to tongue bite, and the more floral/soapy blends actually seem to SOOTHE my tongue rather than irritate it. I guess that just goes to show how fickle our individual body chemistries can be!
I would recommend some other, less "perfumed" Lakelands to you but I have a feeling based on your reaction that you wouldn't enjoy them. Oh well -- more for the rest of us, I guess!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually I am still reviewing the Lakelands. Dark Flake uncented most recently. Also tried the Coniston plug which I didn't love or hate. I nice venture off the beaten path. Ennerdale is the only one so far that I have found too flavored. I dont mind a little as long as it is not too perfumy. But you are right about individual tastes and even those change over time and that is why I am even jarring away some Ennerdale for way down the road to revisit.:beerchug:


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Actually I am still reviewing the Lakelands. Dark Flake uncented most recently. Also tried the Coniston plug which I didn't love or hate. I nice venture off the beaten path. Ennerdale is the only one so far that I have found too flavored. I dont mind a little as long as it is not too perfumy. But you are right about individual tastes and even those change over time and that is why I am even jarring away some Ennerdale for way down the road to revisit.:beerchug:


 You might just enjoy some of the others, then. Ennerdale is by far the most heavily scented of the Lakeland blends (IMHO, of course) and Coniston is a more typical example of the level of flavoring that's applied. The one exception is Dark Flake scented. I think it's doused with the most flavoring of any tobacco I've ever sampled, probably because the leaf is so potent it would overwhelm anything but the strongest flavoring agents. Bosun Cut uses mostly the same flavorings as Ennerdale, but far less of it (and the base tobaccos are stronger). I sometimes mix them together and find it to be a really, really good smoke. 
I hope you enjoy your next sample more than Ennerdale!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I had a bit of a Lakeland phobia after my first couple experiences. I just got the nerve to try one of the G&H tobaccos Jim(Freestoke) had sent me as a sample, and Scotch Flake was a pleasant surprise. The Lakeland perfume is present, but it's applied with such a light hand that you can appreciate it accenting the tobacco instead of taking over.

Frankly, Ennerdale overpowered me. Scotch Flake gave me a chance to see that flavor in a different light, I would reccomend trying it as a "Lakeland Light".


----------

